# Photoshop 7.0 und CS. Wo ist der unterschied ?



## mike2004 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ihr lieben. Wollte mir demnächst Photoshop zulegen.
Hatte mich schon vor langer Zeit danach erkundigt.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, das es auch so ne CS Version gibt.
Ist Photoshop CS jetzt ein upgrade oder ne alleinstehende Vollversion (oder beides).
Muss ich Photoshop 7.0 besitzen um CS zu verwenden? Was ist besser 
Oder werden beide miteinander gekoppelt Bitte helft mir, ich weiss nicht was ich kaufen soll. Ich Danke euch im voraus.


----------



## devilrga (7. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Cs ist eine neue Version (8). Die neuen Funktionen kannst du auf der Adobe Homepage nachlesen.

mfg


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Januar 2005)

mike, am besten ist es bei solchen Fragen google zu konsultieren und noch besser adobe.de seite. Also manchmal frage ich mich schon; die werden ihr eigenes Produkt wohl noch beschreiben und sagen, ob es ein Upgrade ist oder eine eigenständige Version...

mfg holzoepfael


----------

